# question about silica sand



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone use silica sand for planted substrate?

I've thought about it but i am not so sure.

I want to grow carpet of dwarf grass without having to spend too much on substrate.
I will be dosing and CO2 inject.

Or i am also thinking of pool filter sand.

If anyone has any comments, please share... 

Thanks alot
Brian


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have the black moon sand from caribsea in my 20 long planted. Works fine, no diatoms


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

baboo_jenge said:


> Does anyone use silica sand for planted substrate?
> 
> I've thought about it but i am not so sure.
> 
> ...


Pool filter sand is silicia based. Some at this forem have used it.


----------

